

The Greatest Problem That We're Not Discussing: Climate Change - bambooz
http://bamboozled.ca/greatest-climate-change/

======
IanDrake
Can we just ban Bamboozled.ca? This guy writes a post on GW, submits it to HN
(and probably other places) then a few days later DELETES to post on his blog,
rewrites the post with few if any changes, then submits it again.

~~~
bambooz
Criticism acknowledged - I'll fuck off.

Basically, I was trying to get HN to bite on this issue. I just started the
blog, so I would modify wording of the post if the submission failed.

~~~
IanDrake
I'm glad you recognize the irony of asking for a discussion then deleting it.
I wouldn't mind if you just kept the posts live.

------
paulhauggis
Are we really not discussing this?

